# Advice on Fishing Reels.......



## LimitOut

Hello guys, a lifelong hobby of mine has been to test out fishing equipment to find out what is truly the best out there. If you have ANY questions on ANY reel, please ask. I have been privlaged enough to test out everything from Shimano Stella reels to the lesser quality Rhinos. Below is a post which i posted on another thread discussing Diawa reels and others which i believe are the best. 

""Im not too much of a fan of Diawa reels. Three months is all it took to wear out the gears on the more expensive Diawa Millionaire baitcaster. The ABSOLUTE BEST baitcasters when it comes to simply lasting years is an Ardent. The price isn't too bad being at $265, but the machining involved AND that it is made here in america really puts it over others. They have a tendency to hesitate casting light lines, but that comes with using a baitcaster with centrifugal brakes. Shimano is a REDICULOUS sell out changing the names of ideas from other companies to make it look like they created something new. I've never had a drag fail more miserably than the one on my Shimano Aero-Symetry. Performance wise, it's not possible to beat a quantum PT. The advanced materials they use puts them MILES ahead of anyone else. They were the first to titanium coat the reels, first to use ceramic drag, first to use titanium-nickle bail wires AND the magnetic bail trip. First to use polymer bearings (polymer can't corrode) and finally, the first to use a magnetic, not mechanical arm, anti-reverse mechanism. 
Testing fishing equipment is an obsession of mine. I have used almost EVERY reel on the market and know the ins-and-outs of them all. If you have any questions on ANY reel or equipment in general, please ask!""


----------



## LimitOut

Obviously I think Quantum PT reels are the best so far, but here is what I have learned about using others.

I think the LEAST reliable reel out there now is ANY mitchell reel. They use a graphite break to hold the roller bearing in place. All it takes is a simple tug and the Anit Reverse is broken. Shakespeare/Pfleuger isn't far behind. They (actually same company) use the lowest quality gears i have ever seen. After a thousand casts you can find yourself hearing the gears as they loose their mesh.For the Tournament guys who turn their equipment to have them serviced annually, diawa IS the best. The overall smoothness, light touch, oscillation (way the line is wrapped on the spool), and the feather-like properties make them superior if not used 10,000 times before servicing. Shimano (imo) is simply a joke! They want people to believe they are creating innovative equipment and inventing new stuff. THEY AREN'T. All reels use the SAME anti-reverse mechanism and gearing process, but want to give it fancy name to make people think they created something new. For instance, Shimano's "trademarks" are simple ideas stolen from other companies and given a different name. A-RB (bearings) SUPPER-STOPPER (anti-reverse mechanism) POWER ROLLER (a simple bearing put in th line roller) FLUIDRIVE (simply 2 bearings on the main gear). I could go on forever listing shimano's stolen idea's, but im not here to flame them. 
Abu Garcia baitcasters have the absolute highest quality machining i have EVER seen, but i only wish i could say the same about the drag. 
Like i said 10x before, the only company that "steps outside the ring" is Quantum PT. 
I hope this info was useful. If you have ANY questions, please ask!


----------



## Crankb8

You've obviously spent a lot of time studying fishing reels. Thank you for sharing your opinions.


----------



## kadas

Please tell me what you think of Pinnacle baitcasting reels--i am thinking of buying another baitcaster and have been looking at some of their reels--do not know about reliabilty of them--I have a couple of Lew's baitcasters that I really like and still use[telling my age here since the orginal Lew's have not been manufactured for some time] Also what do you think of the Ambassadeur C4 series?--I had 2 Ambassadeurs several years ago and sold them because I did not need a reel that held that much mono and I see the 4600C4 has a smaller line capacity which suits my fishing Thanks


----------



## soua0363

I own 1 Daiwas TD-X, 1 Daiwa TD Zillion 50th Anniversary, 2 BPS JM, 2 Quantum Tour Edition, 1 Quantum Energy, 1 Abu 5600 Rocket, 1 Abu Record, and 1 Pflueger Supreme. I also own some lower end reels too from Daiwa and BPS. (As you can tell, I am not stuck on any one manufacturer.) I have not had any issues of them wearing out, grinding, or anything even after 1 to 4 years of moderate to heavy use. I also own a $30 Mitchell spinning reel that is 9 years old and it it sill smooth and tight.

I use all my gears alot since I only live about 3 miles from a lake. I fish on average 4 to 5 days a week from the spring to the fall. The only reel that I have owned that is finally now in the junk pile is my 15 year old Quantum "Snap Shot" spinning reel. 

I strongly believe that if you take care of your reels and do regular maintenance like cleaning, greasing, and oiling they will last a long while no matter who makes them or how how much they cost. At the end of the season, I clean all my reels and re-lubricate them with oil and grease on the inside and at the bearings including the knob bearings. During the season, I will periodically check and provide grease at the worm gears and oil at the bearings as needed. If I accidently drop the reel in the water or if it rains during the trip, I will rinse, grease, and oil the reel as soon as I get home. I really believe this is why my reels have performed flawlessly, not because I am lucky.


----------



## LimitOut

Crankb8 said:


> You've obviously spent a lot of time studying fishing reels. Thank you for sharing your opinions.


No problem. Like you said, everything i stated was simply an opinion. Your trash may be my gold and vise versa.


----------



## LimitOut

soua0363 said:


> I own 1 Daiwas TD-X, 1 Daiwa TD Zillion 50th Anniversary, 2 BPS JM, 2 Quantum Tour Edition, 1 Quantum Energy, 1 Abu 5600 Rocket, 1 Abu Record, and 1 Pflueger Supreme. I also own some lower end reels too from Daiwa and BPS. (As you can tell, I am not stuck on any one manufacturer.) I have not had any issues of them wearing out, grinding, or anything even after 1 to 4 years of moderate to heavy use. I also own a $30 Mitchell spinning reel that is 9 years old and it it sill smooth and tight.
> 
> I use all my gears alot since I only live about 3 miles from a lake. I fish on average 4 to 5 days a week from the spring to the fall. The only reel that I have owned that is finally now in the junk pile is my 15 year old Quantum "Snap Shot" spinning reel.
> 
> I strongly believe that if you take care of your reels and do regular maintenance like cleaning, greasing, and oiling they will last a long while no matter who makes them or how how much they cost. At the end of the season, I clean all my reels and re-lubricate them with oil and grease on the inside and at the bearings including the knob bearings. During the season, I will periodically check and provide grease at the worm gears and oil at the bearings as needed. If I accidently drop the reel in the water or if it rains during the trip, I will rinse, grease, and oil the reel as soon as I get home. I really believe this is why my reels have performed flawlessly, not because I am lucky.


Any reel, even $20 shakespears will last a long time if properly taken care of. If you do the maintnance that is asked, like you say, then you are a true fisherman!


----------



## LimitOut

kadas said:


> Please tell me what you think of Pinnacle baitcasting reels--i am thinking of buying another baitcaster and have been looking at some of their reels--do not know about reliabilty of them--I have a couple of Lew's baitcasters that I really like and still use[telling my age here since the orginal Lew's have not been manufactured for some time] Also what do you think of the Ambassadeur C4 series?--I had 2 Ambassadeurs several years ago and sold them because I did not need a reel that held that much mono and I see the 4600C4 has a smaller line capacity which suits my fishing Thanks


I has a pinnacle and it was awesome casting light lines and was smooth in crazy ways. The problem is that i got rid if it not long after buying it to buy my Energy baitcaster, so i never got to try out it's reliability. As for the Ambassadeurs, i had a C3 (cheaper one) and it was very high quality but a mahoning river muskie easily put the drag to its limit. I had to cut the line so i didnt loose too much. I got rid of it after that. I never used the C4, so i cant help you there. If it is the one with the magnetic casting brakes dont get it. NEVER buy a baitcaster with magnetic brakes. The way the Magnetic brakes work is you turn a dial which pushus magnets closer to the spool which is also magnetic. What that does is the spool puts perssure on the bearing, acting like a simple brake, which will quickly fry the bearing. That why magnetic baitcaster usually make that grind sound when casting. The bearing is literally vibrating because the wear.


----------



## leeabu

LimitOut said:


> I has a pinnacle and it was awesome casting light lines and was smooth in crazy ways. The problem is that i got rid if it not long after buying it to buy my Energy baitcaster, so i never got to try out it's reliability. As for the Ambassadeurs, i had a C3 (cheaper one) and it was very high quality but a mahoning river muskie easily put the drag to its limit. I had to cut the line so i didnt loose too much. I got rid of it after that. I never used the C4, so i cant help you there. If it is the one with the magnetic casting brakes dont get it. NEVER buy a baitcaster with magnetic brakes. The way the Magnetic brakes work is you turn a dial which pushus magnets closer to the spool which is also magnetic. What that does is the spool puts perssure on the bearing, acting like a simple brake, which will quickly fry the bearing. That why magnetic baitcaster usually make that grind sound when casting. The bearing is literally vibrating because the wear.


Sorry but this is not how a magnetic brake works. There are a set of magnets on a plate that you moreve sloser or farther from the spool with the magnetic brake adjustment. The spool is not a magnet but it is a material that will condust an electric current e.g. aluminium. As the spool (a conductor) rotates in the magnetic field, a current (refered to as eddy currents) is induced into the spool. Anytime you have current flowing in a conductor, you also have an associated magnetic field. The interaction of the drag of these two magnetic fields is what brakes the spool rotation. The bearing is ment to be side loaded. In fact that is exactly how the cast control knob works. It side loades the spool against a thrust washer under on of the bearings. All my baitcasters have magnetic brakes and see way more use than the average fishermans reels. I have never had a bearing fail.


----------



## LimitOut

leeabu said:


> Sorry but this is not how a magnetic brake works. There are a set of magnets on a plate that you moreve sloser or farther from the spool with the magnetic brake adjustment. The spool is not a magnet but it is a material that will condust an electric current e.g. aluminium. As the spool (a conductor) rotates in the magnetic field, a current (refered to as eddy currents) is induced into the spool. Anytime you have current flowing in a conductor, you also have an associated magnetic field. The interaction of the drag of these two magnetic fields is what brakes the spool rotation. The bearing is ment to be side loaded. In fact that is exactly how the cast control knob works. It side loades the spool against a thrust washer under on of the bearings. All my baitcasters have magnetic brakes and see way more use than the average fishermans reels. I have never had a bearing fail.


I didnt try to be too technical in my description, but your description leads to the same idea i was pointing out. The magnets are always on one side of the face plate, pushing the spool shaft opposite of it wearing on ONE side of the outter bearing wall. If you take the bearing out and simply reposition it 180 degrees it will take the wear off the wall a little extending its life. The wearing bearings isn't just my opinion, its a stated fact on ANY logical site (who isnt sponsored by a company who utalizes them) you choose to read up on them. Thats why only the cheapest reels are using them anynore. You will see the MUCH more expensive reels utalizing both systems, but the brake is operated a little differently. Its weird you said you didnt have a failure yet because all 4 magnetic baitcasters i used needed a new bearing within the first year. Im not going to cast a reel and listen to that bearing scream. If you dont mind me asking, what reels are you refering to? Im not doubting your knowledge toward your reels, but if you are as smart as you sound i dont see why you would even bother with a reel that isnt centrifugal or electronic. 
Again though, this is simply my opinion. Im not in anyway trying to have a war over which company makes the best stuff. I was initially trying to help. If you feel im not helping but instead trying to pursuade others to using the stuff i like please let me know and i would be happy to stop. Thank you!


----------



## leeabu

Can you please refer me to the sites you are suggesting?


----------



## LimitOut

leeabu said:


> Can you please refer me to the sites you are suggesting?


Ha, im actually not referring to any sites. This is my own personal experience. A decent site....i guess, for seeing initial performance would be Tackletour.


----------



## legendaryyaj

You honestly think Quantum is the best and years ahead of the rest? Is KVD your idol too? Do you dream of owning a Nitro? There's nothing wrong if you answered yes, im just wondering.

Titanium coated reels mean nothing. It doesnt make it perform any better. I own a revo and the drag is pretty impressive to me. 24#'s and all but craftsmanship looks pretty garbage. 

As for Shimano, stolen tech or not, thats what happens when your in that kind of business. Even car makers copy off each others engine technology. Its about who makes it better. Your beloved Quantum just stole the whole swept handle idea from Daiwa, do you still like them now? They stole the carbon handle idea as well.

What do you think about Zebco?

It really seems like you have some biased views. Any Quantum can not touch a Calais DC nor a Steez.

Can you list all the reels you own or used consistantly over at least 1 season in which you are basing your info on?


----------



## LimitOut

Funny you said that! I know, the titanium finish is more of a gimic than anything, but i noticed that it is EXTREMELY scratch resistant. As for the Steez, only got to cast it once so i couldnt get a judgment. On the cast, i noticed a decent breeze picked up, but i didnt get a backlash. And if you were wonder, i actually had an opprotunity to use a Calcutta TE DC. I gotta say, i used to think that chargin $500 for a reel was a little nuts, but you can seriously cast lines as light as pin mins on the TE DC. I actually thought about trading my equipment for it!
As for the reels own, i recently traded two of my quantum energys to a buddy (he may voice an opinion on this thread) for a sick load of equipment and an okuma set up. I have owned Okuma three times now, and i gotta say that im really pleased with their performance and life. It wont be a year or two until i trade that away, too. Thats what i do. Use a reel long enough to find the slightest thing to complain about, then move on to the next until i find one that simply CANT complain about. Im REALLY picky about the performance on reels too. If i feel the SLIGHTEST bump in the gear mesh or a bearing, or a line twist that is enough to take 5 minutes off of my day i got pterry critical. Never actually had too much to complain about when using the quantums, thats why i like them so much. I will say something about diawa thought (way off subject). Possible the most beautiful handling reel i have had an opprotunity to use the the old, but famous Tournament SS reel. It came out before i was even born, and to this day is possibly the best spinning reel ever made. The one i used was 8 or 9 years old when i used it, and it was still perfect. Because it didnt have the roller bearing (instant anti-reverse) it was that much easier to turn the handle. The line was on it was also a few years old, and it still performed beautifully and casted to the end of the spool, which was about 100 yards of line. The same goes for Lew's reels. The Lew's i used was older then i am, and when i serviced it i noticed how HUGE the gears were. More surface area in the meshing, the more life the reel will have. I would consider using a Lew's and a Tournament SS if it came down to it if i had to choose two. Nothing beats the ol' diawa!


----------



## LimitOut

As for quantum stealing the carbon handle idea, they didnt claim to invent it. They were the first to use one "stock" on a reel. thats all. Even quantum uses those stupid names for old parts to make them sound like a new creation. More good advice. If you see a reel advertise "forged aluminum main gear" dont get it. Thats 90% of the reels made today. If you have ever done ANY machining or even as little as worked with aluminum, you would know how easilly it scratches and strips out. I dont know who those companies are fooling, but i sure as heck dont want ANYTHING aluminum on my reel (other than the frame, of corse)


----------



## leeabu

In one post you state " The wearing bearings isn't just my opinion, its a stated fact on ANY logical site (who isnt sponsored by a company who utalizes them) you choose to read up on them. " 

Then when I ask, what sites, so I can take your advice and read up on; you state " Ha, im actually not referring to any sites. This is my own personal experience. " 

You are 20 years old, with no job (as stated on your profile) Yet you state " I have used almost EVERY reel on the market and know the ins-and-outs of them all. If you have any questions on ANY reel or equipment in general, please ask!"" 

Please do not be offended if I have a hard time giving you any credibility on your self proclamed status as a reel expert.

I have been using, collecting, repairing, and customizing baitcasting reels for more years than you have been alive. If you would be interested in learning how a baitcasting reel works, contact me this winter and I will discect a couple with you and show you why your beliefs are not necessarly facts.

I do admire your intense interest in these neat little machines. Although this has not been my lifelong interest, it certainly has been an intense interest of mine for at least the last 25 years.


----------



## LimitOut

When you asked me what sites i got my info from, i thought you were talking about the general info about the reels. I didn't think i even needed to reccomend a website because i tought my explenation was common sense. There are probably 10 different brake systems for fishing reels, with the best being the most expensive. Its all about what is best within your budget


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Everyone has a difference of opinion on reels and makers. There are pros and cons with every company on the market. The C3 that I own has never given me any problems through the past couple of years, and I have put it through a vigorous workout by catching numerous BIG fish. I'm kind of curious how you were able to put the "drag to it's limit". What exactly did you mean by that? What exactly happened to the reel?


----------



## LimitOut

I completly tightened the drag, hence "put it to the max", and the muskie was still peeling line off. I was actually falling in love with my C3 because of it's quality, but that upset me so i got rid of it.


----------



## misfit

limitout,can you give me your thoughts/experience with the abu record model reels?you've given mixed reviews on other abus,but i didn't see those mentioned and wondered if you have a higher regard for them.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

If a musky is running peeling off line why would you want to put your drag "to the max", if you set you drag too tight on a large fish making runs, you run the risk of breaking the line. After that incident did you experiment with it at home to make sure you simply didn't have the drag tightened down all the way? Or did you just get rid of it right after that incident? Was this reel new or used? I'm not trying to dog on you at all, I just want to understand the situation.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

I own a couple of c3's, a c4, and a couple of 7000's and never had any problems with any of them. The abu garcia records are real nice with six bearings, their just a little pricey though.


----------



## LimitOut

Fisherman 3234 said:


> If a musky is running peeling off line why would you want to put your drag "to the max", if you set you drag too tight on a large fish making runs, you run the risk of breaking the line. After that incident did you experiment with it at home to make sure you simply didn't have the drag tightened down all the way? Or did you just get rid of it right after that incident? Was this reel new or used? I'm not trying to dog on you at all, I just want to understand the situation.











thats the point i was trying to make. The line i was using was 30lb power pro, a super braid. the fish wasnt going to break it. I hoped the drag would be strong enough to stop it EVEN TIGHTENED ALL THE WAY, but it didnt. The max drag for the abu small C3 i was using is 14 lbs, so if you have a fish pulling harder than that you might as well cut your line or watch it all get pulled away. I bought the reel new and i was actually liking it alot. I would still reccomend the reel, or Abus in general. If you know you might hook a big fish though, you might want want to get a larger size reel. I got rid of it a few days after that incident. If i left anything about the explenation a little "foggy", please point it out. Thank you!


----------



## LimitOut

misfit said:


> limitout,can you give me your thoughts/experience with the abu record model reels?you've given mixed reviews on other abus,but i didn't see those mentioned and wondered if you have a higher regard for them.


You asked about the Record reel. I had a problem with my C3 not being able to stop big fish and it has 14 lbs of drag. The record has a different drag mechanism, but is still only 14 lbs. Since the Record is a bigger reel and has a much larger line capacity, you could probably get away with it. I was fishing in the Mahoning river casting a 4" silver floating rapala (which it casted pretty well). It was heavy current and the only direction the fish could have gone was downstream, so i had a feeling it wasn't going to look good. I dont like the thought of loosing a trophy fish simply because the reel isn't powerful enough, so thats why i veer away from Abu Garcias. Maybe if i was in a lake i could have had a better chance, but that wasnt my day. Have a good day!


----------



## leeabu

You state "The record has a different drag mechanism, but is still only 14 lbs. Since the Record is a bigger reel and has a much larger line capacity, you could probably get away with it."

FYI the Record RCN 50 which is the equivent size to the 5500C3 has a line capacity of 145 yds of 12# test where the C2 has a capacity of 205 yds of 12# test. They have the exact same drag. If your C# was more than 5 years old it may have not had the new material but the mechanisms are exactly the same.

The drag on the 5500C3 is rated at 22 lbs which is approaching double most other reels.


----------



## mck1975

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I own a couple of c3's, a c4, and a couple of 7000's and never had any problems with any of them. The abu garcia records are real nice with six bearings, their just a little pricey though.


I have read in some reviews the gearing in the 6600C4 is bad. Do you have any insight? I'm trying to decide between the 6600C4 and the 6500C3. Overall I like the way the Abu Garcia's look.

I'll be using it for Musky and Pike. Thanks!


----------



## misfit

maybe you need to study up on the record just a little.leeabu is right.the drag is about 13-14 pounds the same materials as other newer reels.and the only high capacity reels are the 60 and 61 hc.all others are as leeabu mentioned.


----------



## LimitOut

Actually, its not the same drag. The C3 has a standard steel and felt drag, as the Record has carbon disks instead. Thus, the "carbon matrix" drag. It is more resistant to heat, but not any stronger.


----------



## LimitOut

I bought mine in '05. And i also double checked. Abu implimented a new drag system last year. Its the "carbon matrix" system. It is still only capable of 14 lbs (actually 13.5) but alot more heat resistant. Where did you see it had 22 lbs of strength? 3 different sites i checked said still had 14 (im talking about the C3)


----------



## LimitOut

Abu's BIG GAME reel is only rated at 18 lbs. Diawa steez is only 8.8. The big Shimano calcutta is only 11. Even diawa's deep sea line counter levelwind reel is only capable of 15.4 lbs. Pfleuger president is 9lbs. Quantum tour kvd is the most powerful at 20 lbs. Where did you get your info? I checked Basspro, cabelas, tackletour and the sites of the manufacturers. All of them stated the same info i provided for you


----------



## misfit

i believe the carbon matrix drag system was added to the c3 in 07.also the c3 6500 has a high line capacity(app. 245 yds. 14#)100 yards more than the records,except for the 60hc models.the c3 also does indeed have a 24 pound max weight drag.do a little more googling and you'll find that info.


----------



## soua0363

LimitOut said:


> Any reel, even $20 shakespears will last a long time if properly taken care of. If you do the maintnance that is asked, like you say, then you are a true fisherman!


Money does not come easily. It is cheaper to do the regular maintenance than it is to replace the reels. Why spend the money on them and not take care of them?


----------



## LimitOut

soua0363 said:


> Money does not come easily. It is cheaper to do the regular maintenance than it is to replace the reels. Why spend the money on them and not take care of them?


I definately agree with you on that statement. All i need in a reel is (obviously) durability, bearing that wont corrode, shoothness and a really light feeling handle. I actually prefer to use a reel that DOESNT have instant anti reverse. If you have 100 feet of line out(mono) and you go to set the hook, you are already going to have 5-10 feet of line stretching. I dont think the instant anti reverse really matters UNLESS your using braided line that wont stretch.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

The drag power for all of the models in the c3 series is 22 lbs, The drag system in the records from the RCN60 model and up have 22 lbs worth of drag power as well. I'm reading straight out of the BPS catalog. MCK in the reviews that you saw what specifically did they say about the gearing that was bad? I can tell you, I have had my 6600 C4 for a while now and it works great. I have had no problems with the drag systems on either reels. For a little bit cheaper and a little bit more powerful drag I'd probably go with a C3 for your application. A lot of hard core muskie guys love this reel (Catfish guys love them too). Another good thing too about Abu Garcia, which is part of Pure Fishing, is that if you were to lose a small part on the reel, all you have to do is call their number tell them what part number it is from the schematics sheet and they will send it to you within I believe 3 business days. I just had a few parts sent to me a few weeks ago and the customer service I recieved was great.


----------



## LimitOut

Fisherman 3234 said:


> The drag power for all of the models in the c3 series is 22 lbs, The drag system in the records from the RCN60 model and up have 22 lbs worth of drag power as well. I'm reading straight out of the BPS catalog. MCK in the reviews that you saw what specifically did they say about the gearing that was bad? I can tell you, I have had my 6600 C4 for a while now and it works great. I have had no problems with the drag systems on either reels. For a little bit cheaper and a little bit more powerful drag I'd probably go with a C3 for your application. A lot of hard core muskie guys love this reel (Catfish guys love them too). Another good thing too about Abu Garcia, which is part of Pure Fishing, is that if you were to lose a small part on the reel, all you have to do is call their number tell them what part number it is from the schematics sheet and they will send it to you within I believe 3 business days. I just had a few parts sent to me a few weeks ago and the customer service I recieved was great.


I didnt say it was a bad reel at all. I actually reccomended it. I bought mine in '05, they have changed the drag since. I didnt have the problem with its gears, either. All i had a problem with was a river muskie which was more powerful that the drag. I had the fishes size PLUS the heavy current. I bought mine at wal-mart on sale and only paid $40 for it. I think it was one hell of a deal and a hell of a reel. I have actually been debating on getting another Abu. I know a guy who is selling a D5. Im not a fan of Magnetic brakes on a reel, a $100 reel for only $50? I cant pass it up!


----------



## misfit

i wasn't aware of any record reels bigger than the 60
they eliminated the 40,as far as i know,leaving the 50 and 60.


> The drag system in the records from the RCN60 model and up have 22 lbs worth of drag power as well


as for the drag,22 pounds is news to me also.the below quote is from reviews on the 60 when they came out.


> Drag: We tested the drag in our lab for power, consistency, and smoothness. When cranked all the way down we were able to produce a potent 13.5 pounds of drag pressure!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

The bigger records are the RCN60HC, They're like the 60 but with a high capacity spool and a power handle added. That might have been what you meant in the last post misfit if so sorry for the confusion. I'm wondering if their might be a misprint in our catalog about the drag power (unlikely but possible). Where did you say you saw the review for the drag power again for the record? Limit Out I never said that you thought it was a bad reel at all, and what I meant about hardcore musky guys is that we get a lot of musky fisherman that pass through the shop to go to tourneys on St. Clair that highly recommend this reel.


----------



## LimitOut

misfit said:


> i wasn't aware of any record reels bigger than the 60
> they eliminated the 40,as far as i know,leaving the 50 and 60.
> 
> as for the drag,22 pounds is news to me also.the below quote is from reviews on the 60 when they came out.


Thanks for verifying it for me. Im not sure who the guy was who said it had 22lbs, but it really doesnt matter. Like i said, im not trying to have a war, i was just initially trying to help. I may have been off by 1/2 a pound and had a few quite snappy replys, but im not trying to fight. Like i said, if you guys feel as if im not actually helping out from you point of view, please let me know as i would happily quit immediately


----------



## legendaryyaj

The Abu Revo is 24#'s.


----------



## misfit

yeah,the 60's are the same,except for the hc,which only refers to high capacity spool.other than that,they are equal.

here's a link to the site with reviews.
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewabugarciarecord.html

limitout,nobody is taking this as fighting.just info sharing,in which we all just want the correct info.i won't be offended if someone points out misinformation on my part,and neither should you or anyone.it's how we learn


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Legend is right, there are a few models in the revo series that have 24 lbs worth of drag. Limit, I wasn't trying to offend you or anything, it's just that I handle these new reels every day and know them pretty well myself.


----------



## LimitOut

misfit said:


> i wasn't aware of any record reels bigger than the 60
> they eliminated the 40,as far as i know,leaving the 50 and 60.
> 
> as for the drag,22 pounds is news to me also.the below quote is from reviews on the 60 when they came out.


If you get a chance to use it, let me know how it is. Im not a fan of big reels, either. I think small reels (slower retrive) are more precise, so i prefer them. They make a fight quite a bit of fun, too! If you have a decent reel, then you shouldn't have to worry about a fish breaking it. Have you guys had the opprotunity to use a Daiwa Tournament SS yet?


----------



## misfit

i've owned and used a record 50 since it first came out several years ago.it's a dream to use and is far from a big reel.as mentioned earlier,it's basically a 5000 series.


----------



## LimitOut

The C3 i used had the old drag system, so to my knowledgs at the time i thought i was honest. I wasnt aware that they adopted a new system. Of my info provided, did i happen to get anything else wrong? I WOULD like to know if i mislead someone. Thanks again!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Misfit where I found my information was actually out of the hard copy of the BPS catalog. For some reason they don't have the drag power on the online catalog. Why they have it in the hard copy and not online, I do not know. I looked on abu's website as well and they did not have the drag power either.


----------



## leeabu

LimitOut said:


> Abu's BIG GAME reel is only rated at 18 lbs. Diawa steez is only 8.8. The big Shimano calcutta is only 11. Even diawa's deep sea line counter levelwind reel is only capable of 15.4 lbs. Pfleuger president is 9lbs. Quantum tour kvd is the most powerful at 20 lbs.* Where did you get your info?* I checked Basspro, cabelas, tackletour and the sites of the manufacturers. All of them stated the same info i provided for you


2009 Bass Pro Shop Master Catalog


----------



## husky hooker

i don t really care for none of them expensive reels ,i m still using my mitchell s from the 60s and 70s and wouldn t trade them. so much for the new mitchells,and all the jap stuff.300 s and 302 s for me


----------



## LimitOut

husky hooker said:


> i don t really care for none of them expensive reels ,i m still using my mitchell s from the 60s and 70s and wouldn t trade them. so much for the new mitchells,and all the jap stuff.300 s and 302 s for me


I know quite a few people who are still using the old mitchells. Shame they don't make them the way they used to.


----------



## robertj298

LOL what a load of crap. I've been using baitcasters for over 40 years and shimano and daiwa are probably the best made reels out there especially the ones still made in Japan.The quantums I've owned have been crap and are cheaply made and don't last


----------



## norseangler

Interesting thread. A couple observations, for whatever they're worth: 1) If magnetic brakes are so undesirable, causing noise, etc., why do my favorite Abu reels (all 521, Mag Plus, Synchrodrag family) still run smoothy despite fairly heavy use and minimal maintenance. I've replaced a couple pawls and one handle, but that's about it for repairs. 2) I admit I haven't used Daiwa reels much recently, but the spinning reels I tried years ago didn't last long and the baitcasters were unimpressive. As one friend puts it "the Daiwa reels just feel whipped after a year." The Quantum spinning reels I've had I didn't like at all, but the baitcasters (not expensive reels) are smooth and have been reliable. The Shimano Spirex spinning reel I have is excellent, although I would prefer an instant anti-reverse and no trigger. I haven't used a Shimano baitcaster, but I know many who have and like them. I recently picked up a Citica and am looking forward to giving it a workout. The Pinnacle spinning reel I've had for years has been a good reel (but not equal to my favored Cardinals). Jury's still out on a baitcaster, but doesn't seem too bad so far (only 1 year). Ambassador 5000, 5000D, 5500D, a 5500c, three 2500c, and two 3600 reels have all been good, but all but the 3600s have been supplanted by the Mags, a pair of 4600 models and the previously mentioned Pinnacle and Shimano. A Ryobi VMag 4 (remember those) is still in use by my daughter (and performs well). Why to almost all spinning reels (except the original Mitchell 300 and Cardinal model that was called, I think, a Dragmaster, rotate the wrong way?


----------



## thelatrobe33

robertj298 said:


> LOL what a load of crap. I've been using baitcasters for over 40 years and shimano and daiwa are probably the best made reels out there especially the ones still made in Japan.The quantums I've owned have been crap and are cheaply made and don't last


Thank you sir for finally saying something useful in this thread!


----------



## catfish catchers

what do you think about a abu garcia c4, curado E, citica, pflueger president, revo S, revo Sx, and nitro big bass reel, srry for the long list of reels, but im looking for another multi purpose bass reel

Thank you


----------



## lang99

i would also like to know your opinion on the revo s, bps qualifier, quantum code. i am going to buy a new baitcaster and i am torn between these 3. thanks.


----------



## Iowa Dave

I have two of the BPS reels and really like them. I have the BPS Qualifier and the Extreme they are so similar can't really tell the difference in quality or casting ability. The Qualifier is a 5.2-1 ratio and the Extreme is a 6.3-1. I now use Revo's have the SX and STX love them. You can't go wrong with the BPS reels for the money.


----------



## tightline67

Hey limitout, what is your opinion on the spinning reels with the trigger (snapshot , spirex ,etc ) and on the spirex would you go with the front, or rear drag.


----------



## robertj298

LimitOut said:


> Hello guys, a lifelong hobby of mine has been to test out fishing equipment to find out what is truly the best out there. If you have ANY questions on ANY reel, please ask. I have been privlaged enough to test out everything from Shimano Stella reels to the lesser quality Rhinos. Below is a post which i posted on another thread discussing Diawa reels and others which i believe are the best.
> 
> ""Im not too much of a fan of Diawa reels. Three months is all it took to wear out the gears on the more expensive Diawa Millionaire baitcaster. The ABSOLUTE BEST baitcasters when it comes to simply lasting years is an Ardent. The price isn't too bad being at $265, but the machining involved AND that it is made here in america really puts it over others. They have a tendency to hesitate casting light lines, but that comes with using a baitcaster with centrifugal brakes. Shimano is a REDICULOUS sell out changing the names of ideas from other companies to make it look like they created something new. I've never had a drag fail more miserably than the one on my Shimano Aero-Symetry. Performance wise, it's not possible to beat a quantum PT. The advanced materials they use puts them MILES ahead of anyone else. They were the first to titanium coat the reels, first to use ceramic drag, first to use titanium-nickle bail wires AND the magnetic bail trip. First to use polymer bearings (polymer can't corrode) and finally, the first to use a magnetic, not mechanical arm, anti-reverse mechanism.
> Testing fishing equipment is an obsession of mine. I have used almost EVERY reel on the market and know the ins-and-outs of them all. If you have any questions on ANY reel or equipment in general, please ask!""


Do a search on ardent reels on any major fishing web site and you will find out how these reels compare to shimano and daiwa reels and as far as them lasting longer..how would anyone know the companies only been around 5 or 6 years


----------



## LUCIUS

The curado's are great reels and cast a mile, drags are nice and smooth. The stx revo
is a very nice reel and has a monster drag system that is very smooth. I have found through the years of purchasing reels and using them that you almost always get what you pay for. I own at least 15 abu's and have always liked and used them while fishing in Canada and stateside. I have used a lot of different brands including Quantum and others and I believe different people feel more comfortable using low profiles versus round reels or visa versa when using baitcasters. I think sertain brands may feel better to one fisherman versus another. I've been using and casting baitcasters sinse the early 60's and one of my favorites is the Curado series. I started out with a late 50's model Pflueger supreme in the back yard of my grandpas house with a board under my arm aiming at a bucket. Granpa tought me a lot about fishing and learning how to use the gear !


----------

